# helmet and visor for trikes



## stuee147 (4 Apr 2015)

hi all 
can anyone out there recomend a helmet that will work on a recumbent trike.
iv decided now im going to be riding alot more on main roads in trffic it high time i invest in a cycle helmet, but due to the roads and weather im looking for a helmet with some form of visor. i wear glases so i thought if there was something out there that has a retractiible visor im not really into full face type helmets i think there a bit of over kill,

so dose anyone know of anything out there iv looked but the couple i have found with visors were removerble visors i was hoping to beable to just flip it up out of the way also i think i would lose it if i was to take it off lol

stuee


----------



## paul fellows (4 Apr 2015)

Have you considered a separate medical style visor [as seen on the CSI type programs]. I have no idea where you might get one. But given what they are you could probably make one yourself.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2015)

@BlackPanther ?


----------



## stuee147 (4 Apr 2015)

paul fellows said:


> Have you considered a separate medical style visor [as seen on the CSI type programs]. I have no idea where you might get one. But given what they are you could probably make one yourself.


i know the type of thing you mean they are quite easy to get but they arnt very ridgid i have worn them outside and even a slight wind will make it distort and flex i dont think it would stand up to a 10 to 20 mph wind while riding. 
the onlythings iv seen that seem about right are airforce helmets they have the retractible visor but they are heavy and cost a fortune.

the main reason i want the visor is because i wear glasses and anyone who wears glasses will know in the rain it can be a real issue and also the roads im going to be riding along cut threw fields and woods so im expecting a few bug splats. the few helmets iv seen with visors all seem to have quite narrow visors as they are intended for road and MTB bikes where you lean forward.

im starting to think about the type of motor cycle helmet thats full face but with the chin bit that lifts up but again its the bulk of it that concerns me


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2015)

Have you tried ARCO for the visor? 
Full face on a bike needn't be as big as one use in the workplace.


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Apr 2015)

I just use glasses daily, but in extreme conditions I have some goggles. Not sure that a visor would offer any advantages?


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2015)

A baseball Cap with long visor worked on my trike. But I appreciate some people like helmets. I never felt as though I was going to need a helmet on my trike.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Apr 2015)

I have a standard helmet - but bought one of those strange sun shades that look like a visor on a cap, but without the cap.. This threads through the front of my helmet and is good for the rain as well as being a much better sun visor (essential on a bent trike as it's much harder to avoid the sun on your eyes) Cheap and effective


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Apr 2015)

This picture just about shows what it looks like when mounted on the helmet.







I am the fat one on the trike!


----------



## stuee147 (6 Apr 2015)

thanks all for the ideas 
@classic33 iv looked at workwear places i have seen some good ones that clip to a hard hat and can lift up ill have to order one and see if i can modify it to work on a cycle helmet rather than a hard hat lol


BlackPanther said:


> I just use glasses daily, but in extreme conditions I have some goggles. Not sure that a visor would offer any advantages?


iv looked at goggles but all the ones iv found so far push against my glasses and its not very nice lol 

@mrandmrspoves i wear a cap/ hat most of the time but i find on a trike the wind has a tendency to lift it and i end up 50yrds further down the street than my hat lol but i must say i do like the idea of the peak under the helmet it would be a lot more secuer.

iv never used a cycle helmet on a bike and to be honest im not that worried about having one now its more the visor im looking into the main reasosn are the new rout i will be riding from next week runs threw a lot of woodlands and along filds so im expecting the clouds of midges and other flying bugs, but also for extra protection for my eyes. i suffer with sensitve eyes normaly when i ride even at 7 or 8 MPH my eyes will start to water with the wind even thow i wear glasses all the time they dont really stop the wind infact some times it can feel like they direct the wind into my eyes. i also suffer with migrains caused by bright light such as sun (not that we get much) and so i was thinking a couple of visors with different shades for different ride conditions. 

i think im gona have to try and invent somthing as there apears to be a bit of a gap in the market here lol


----------



## currystomper (6 Apr 2015)

.... You could try a a giro air attack. That what I've got for my cruzbike.


----------



## Tigerbiten (6 Apr 2015)

On the trike the frames of my glasses are from a sun glasses range.
They are deeper than normal frames so basically stop the air flowing up my face and causing my eyes to water.
Plus I've bent them in the middle so they wrap around my face more.
With my normal glasses on my eyes start to water at around 30 mph, with my riding glasses I can get over 45 mph before I start to loose my vision ........... 

I also find that my Streamer fairing is very good a deflecting bugs over me once I've got a little air speed.
I only eat a bug or so a year ..........


----------



## Bonifatius (21 Apr 2015)

Hi guys.
I also pondered such problem. By this summer I was planing to buy Casco SpeedAiro Helmet or another from the same brand. But I'm not sure that it will work on recumbent as well as on the road bike.


View: https://youtu.be/MlDzBt4Vw10


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2015)

Casco replacement visors are between £60 to £100 to replace

Giro are £20


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> I also find that my Streamer fairing is very good a deflecting bugs over me once I've got a little air speed.
> I only eat a bug or so a year ..........



I find there is s very satisfying "pinging" sound as the little bugs bounce off the fairing


----------



## byegad (22 Apr 2015)

I can confirm Cunobelin's 'ping' and add that at close to 50mph down hill that the 'ping' becomes a splat!


----------



## stuee147 (22 Apr 2015)

i think im going to have to spend time in my workshop and try and make a cheaper alternitive for trike users the best iv found out there so far are for petrol scotters the visors are spot on in size and shape buut the helmets are more like motorcycle ones and would be quite warm on a nice day but im sure i could use the idea and make a better one 

either that or i could just get my welding goggles that fit nicly over my glasses and replace the lense on them im sure i wouldnt look that silly would i


----------



## byegad (22 Apr 2015)

Yes too warm if you are riding even on a cold day. However the visor is a good idea. I have a workshop one that has an elastic strap that goes around your head, I dare say you could fit if to a standard cycling helmet if you want. 

I use spectacles and use an old pair on the trikes, I did have proper prescription wrap arounds (They have an insert for the prescription.) but they steamed up at every junction and traffic light so I gaveup on them. You really need to be able to lift the visor at will.


----------



## stuee147 (22 Apr 2015)

iv got several pairs of old glasses that i wear when i welding and things as there is nothing worse than melted specs on your glases so old ones are used to save my everyday ones 
but all my glasses are the same sort of style with small almost rectangular lenses they seem to suiet me and i feel comfy in them but there rubish at keeping any bugs of wind out from my eyes iv even had bugs fly into my eyes when im walking and its a lot worse when im cycling im sure my glases guide small flys into my eyes at times lol


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2015)

Is it for keeping bugs out of the eyes/mouth, the rain of the glasses or both.

Arco have a mesh visor, fits to a standard head mount, no helmet/hard hat. Its small and reinforced round the edge. If its too big you can always cut it down slightly. Intended for forestry work.


----------



## stuee147 (24 Apr 2015)

its mainly to keep bugs and rain off my glasses / eyes 
i have tried a mesh visor a few years ago i found that every now and then a nice juciy bug would fly into it and splat and i would get a lovely fine splatter of bug guts come threw the mesh. it looked like i had greeny brown freccals lol


----------



## Bonifatius (25 Apr 2015)

And how this helmet will work in very hot weather?


----------



## stuee147 (26 Apr 2015)

numbnuts said:


> What about this one
> http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/73356/Uvex_City_V_Urban_Cycle_Helmet


thats more like what im looking for 

i could always try and make some for of cool air pump that will feed cool air into the helmet in summer and warm air in winter. i wonder if i could make a airconditioned outfit lol


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2015)

Small battery powered vacumn cleaner. Flexible hose attached to the outlet, in place of the dustbag. 

Attach the other end to a system of tubes/one tube on the back of the helmet and have cool air blown across your head or down your face.

Keep one of the filters in place though!


----------



## stuee147 (27 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Small battery powered vacumn cleaner. Flexible hose attached to the outlet, in place of the dustbag.
> 
> Attach the other end to a system of tubes/one tube on the back of the helmet and have cool air blown across your head or down your face.
> 
> Keep one of the filters in place though!



i like that idea i was thinking of a scoop type arangment mounted to the front of the trike like an air scoop and then runing along the frame to a point near the seat that i could conect to but then it would be reliant on speed of travel. i much prefer your idea. in winter i could swap the hover for a hair dryier to warm the air 

im sure i remember seeing somwhere that some motor bikes have a for of AC which conects to special riding leathers to pump air around i think it was the honda goldwing but i may be wrong


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2015)

Idea used by me, for someone who worked as a welder.
A lot cheaper than the commercial version available. Not as pretty, but did the job.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I'm offering an alternative view. That's what discussion threads are for.
> 
> So I suggest you do the butting out...


The helmet was for mounting the visor!
Each to their own though.


----------



## stuee147 (27 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Why bother with a helmet? A helmet might be some help in preventing head grazes and lacerations if you fall off your bike - but it's virtually impossible to fall off a recumbent trike. Frankly, if you're hit by a motor vehicle on s recumbent trike (again, very unlikely, given the 'WTF?!?!' factor) then a helmet isn't going to do much, as you'll be well outside the design parameters.
> 
> I tend to use a normal cap. It works fine. I've even been known to wear a Tilley hat.



im looking for a helmet mainly because where i have moved to the main rout i will be riding has a streach of main road that gets a lot of trafic zipping along it as it winds threw a wooded area. its the type of road with a small cross and bunches of flowers to mark an accident every few hundered yards, 
i know its hard to fall off a trike but not inposible as i have done it (taking a courner to quick) its more for a bit of extra protection. 

to be honest im not overly bothered with the helmet its more the visor i am looking for and the eisiest way is to have it on a helmet.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (27 Apr 2015)

I have a casco speedster that has a visor (in fact I have 3 different ones for it, each with a different tint) I have been happy with it. Like yourself I bought it because I wear glasses and when it rains it makes things a little difficult to see. The visor has made the world of difference in those conditions and even snow. The two minor problems I have had are that when it is very cold and I stop moving, the visor steamed up, but I sorted this by applying a spray that I normally use on my motorcycle visor. The other problem was sweating when going up hills when the weather is a bit warm, there are 2 ways I have sorted this, first of all I just pulled the visor up on top of the helmet so I had air flow to my face, but recently I have found that by wearing a halo sweat band, the sweat no longer goes in my eyes so I can keep the visor down, even on long slow climbs. The helmet (with one visor) was £120 and the visors are £30 each.


----------



## davyboy (8 Jun 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> This picture just about shows what it looks like when mounted on the helmet.
> View attachment 84821
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there are you still on your Performer.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Jun 2015)

davyboy said:


> Hi there are you still on your Performer.



Hi, yes still on the Performer - just over a year now and over 3000 miles of problem free riding. The picture in this thread shows me on my previous trike which was a Peter Ross Trice.


----------



## stuee147 (20 Aug 2015)

iv just found a site that seem to do so interesting stuff and could be just the right thing for me atleast lol
http://dabrim.com/html/products/cycling/sporty.htm


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Aug 2015)

I ride occasionally with a Tilley and as you go faster the brim tends to be pushed up and back, I tend to use the smaller brimmed LT3s as opposed to the LT5 for thet reason
With a brim that size.....


----------

